# Date for your diary



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know much about it but am told that next weekend (19/19/20 May) at Santorem is the largest hunting, fishing and outdoor show in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lousa has one as well Sept- October time


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Lousa has one as well Sept- October time


Thanks.... I'll have to look out for that one as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bookmark this Município da Lousã normally monthly programme of activities published, you might also be interested in a 4 x 4 event during summer based at airport


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't know there was an airport at Lousa...... or did you mean Lisbon?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

yes Lousa there is a grandly called airport 2 runways, used mainly by Bomberios for fire fighting.
You need to zoom in but between first railway sign and Casal de Ermio
Lousa Airport Map | Portugal Airports


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello Travelling-man

Here is the link you're looking for (english version): EXPOCAÇA - Feira Internacional de Caça


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Folks..... does anyone know if the show is more or less hunting related only or is it hunting, shooting, fishing and outdoor related etc please?


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

All you've said!

EXPOCAA - Feira Internacional de Caa


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. - Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Was getting all excited about the Fair....until I realised that hubby will be away those dates  Never mind next time!


----------

